# Allianz Direct...house insurance query



## Fauve (1 Oct 2007)

Hi
Just wondering if anyone can shed any light on this for me.
We have car insurance and house insurance with Allianz direct.
They are giving us a very favourable rate on Car insurance.
The house insurance is now due for renewal and having done a tiny bit of internet quotation browsing, 123.ie are coming out better.
I can't remember exact figures now but about €40 or €50 cheaper.
The contents value is linked to the house rebuild value with Allianz but with 123.ie we choose the contents value, this affects cost of policy.

I suppose my main question is if we change to another Insurer for house is the car insurance likely to rise thereafter?
(we will be ammending this shortly as plan to get a 2nd car soon).
Is there any way Allianz will decrease the content cover?
Is it safer to leave it linked to house rebuild value etc?

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Suse (2 Oct 2007)

I work in insurance. If you take the car from Allianz they will definatley load your motor policy by 10 - 15%. Basically, they are giving you a discount on your motor insurance as you have your house with them. If you no longer have your house with them; you no longer get the discount. You should ring Allianz and ask them to review your household renewal. Tell them you have an alternative quote with 123.ie and they will probably match it. There is no need to amend your contents sum insured with Allianz, the policy is written on this basis. They may not do this for you anyway. 
I wouldn't recommend 123.ie really, let me ask you a few questions about them?
1. If you have a claim who will deal with it? Will they pay for a loss adjuster?
2. Can you call into their office - don't think so!!!!

Allianz is a very reputiable world-wide company with very qualified and experienced staff.
I would suggest you ring them and negioate your renewal and definatley stay with them.

You mentioned you are getting a 2nd car - Allianz will probably allow you the same No claims discount on the 2nd car if you place it with them. They may not do this if you have moved your household insurance from them.
best of luck!!!!


----------



## Fauve (2 Oct 2007)

Hi Suse
Thanks very much for your reply.
We discussed this last night and have decided to stay with Allianz for most of the reasons you mention.  They are more than fair with the car insurance and we have been with them for a few years now, with no problems.
I guess I was just thinking should I be shopping around or what!?
They are indeed letting us use no clm discount on the second car.
Thanks again.
Fauve.


----------



## Suse (3 Oct 2007)

your welcome, remember Hibernian, Axa, Allianz, Eagle Star & Royal Sunalliance are the most reputiable companies in Ireland - and for a reason. I only use alternative companies for my clients (I am a broker) if I have to and if the above mentioned companies are not interested in the risk for one reason or another. 
Glad you got it sorted but always always ask for a discount. If the person you are speaking to can't agree it ask to be transferred. Most policies have atleast a 15% mark up that can be removed if the client requests a discount.


----------



## Megan (10 Oct 2007)

Just a point on this re: using a broker. My friend has a car/van insured with Allianz. He got his renewal notice and the quote was the same as last year but the broker had also included an other quote from AIG for €105 less. He ask the broker for the best he could do on the allianz quote but he said that was the best they could do so he went with AIG. When he filled out the form and sent it into his broker AIG question  what he would be using the van for  and as he uses it for work the quote change but the broker then told him that he went back to Allianz and that they said they would match the AIG quote. My point in posting about this is why didn't the broker get this quote in the first place or was he trying to get new business for AIG. Do different insurance companys pay brokers different commission. My friend's quote included a broker's fee of €35.00 for his service which in my opinion fell well below  a proper service.


----------



## ailbhe (11 Oct 2007)

Megan said:


> Just a point on this re: using a broker. My friend has a car/van insured with Allianz. He got his renewal notice and the quote was the same as last year but the broker had also included an other quote from AIG for €105 less. He ask the broker for the best he could do on the allianz quote but he said that was the best they could do so he went with AIG. When he filled out the form and sent it into his broker AIG question  what he would be using the van for  and as he uses it for work the quote change but the broker then told him that he went back to Allianz and that they said they would match the AIG quote. My point in posting about this is why didn't the broker get this quote in the first place or was he trying to get new business for AIG. Do different insurance companys pay brokers different commission. My friend's quote included a broker's fee of €35.00 for his service which in my opinion fell well below  a proper service.



The discounts that brokers have vary all the time and it depends on the company. The renewal goes out about 3 weeks before renewal date. In the meantime Allianz may change the discount they are giving to their brokers. So when the guy rang up to see if Allianz would match, at that time they probably wouldn't. When the issue with AIG arose the discounts had probably increased. i know our Allianz discount doubled recently. 
So there you have it. Thats the way it works.


----------



## Megan (12 Oct 2007)

ailbhe said:


> The discounts that brokers have vary all the time and it depends on the company. The renewal goes out about 3 weeks before renewal date. In the meantime Allianz may change the discount they are giving to their brokers. So when the guy rang up to see if Allianz would match, at that time they probably wouldn't. When the issue with AIG arose the discounts had probably increased. i know our Allianz discount doubled recently.
> So there you have it. Thats the way it works.



All his dealings with his broker was over two working days.


----------



## ailbhe (17 Oct 2007)

The discounts change overnight in most cases. With allianz we had a 10% discretionary discount, which was upped to 30 and then reduced to 20.


----------

